# esti nasol



## wsxxsw

Hi,

I've got no idea about the meaning of this expression that someone sent to me. I don't know the person so that I've got no idea if it's an insult or not!

If you know the translation in italian is better, otherwise spanish, french, or english will be ok.

Thanks


----------



## Trisia

Hello, wsxxsw 

Unfortunately, it's an insult, yes.

eşti = you are
nasol = slang for many things, depending on the context. It's more or less the equivalent of "nasty", and, just like _nasty_, it has several meanings.

Examples:
A: Uită-te la poza asta. E noul meu iubit. (Take a look at this photo. It's my new boyfriend)
B: E cam nasol. (He's kinda nasty = _not very good-looking_)


A: Mă duci diseară la film? (Will you take me to the movies tonight?)
B: N-am chef. (I'm not in the mood)
A: Eşti nasol.(You're nasty = _you're mean_)

A: M-am dat cu capul de uşă (I banged my head against the door)
B: Au, ce nasol! (Ouch, that's nasty! = _that must've hurt_)


----------



## robbie_SWE

But Trisia, doesn't it also mean "_cool_"? 

*- Cum era filmul?* (_how whas the movie?_)
*- Era nasol!* (_it was cool!_)

Be kind, haven't been in Romania for 15 years! 

 robbie


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> But Trisia, doesn't it also mean "_cool_"?
> 
> *- Cum era filmul?* (_how whas the movie?_)
> *- Era nasol!* (_it was cool!_)
> 
> Be kind, haven't been in Romania for 15 years!
> 
> robbie




Hi, certainly it doesn't mean cool. In Italian is "fa schifo" 
"Esti nasol" means "mi fai schifo".


----------



## robbie_SWE

Aha, acuma inteleg!

Multumesc CriHart!

 robbie


----------



## wsxxsw

Actually, I thought that it was an insult but right now I'm sure of it 


Thank you very much for the answers


----------

